# Early bird or Night Owl?



## TheJaneDoe (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm curious as to whom is a morning person as opposed to night person and how that relates to personality type. 
Vote away!


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

TheJaneDoe said:


> I'm curious as to whom is a morning person as opposed to night person and how that relates to personality type.
> Vote away!


Was there supposed to be a poll? 

I'm an ISTP and a night owl. Always have been. I like nights. I like it when it's dark. I hate mornings.


----------



## TheJaneDoe (Sep 9, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Was there supposed to be a poll?
> 
> I'm an ISTP and a night owl. Always have been. I like nights. I like it when it's dark. I hate mornings.


I think You posted while I was still creating it. It's there now  

I am an ESFP and a night owl as well!


----------



## corvus12 (Aug 31, 2012)

ISTP Early Bird


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm a "whatever I feel like" dove.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Intp and I am a night owl.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Early owl


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

ISTP Night Owl


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

INFP, night owl. However, if I do wake up early, I'm actually fairly alert and awake in the morning. I feel most tired between around 11 PM and 4 PM. I have the most energy from after that (5 or 6 PM) until around 12-1 AM.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Night time is wondrous, no natural light, just the artificial light that pours out of my computer/television screen. Plus, no one else is awake, so it feels like I have the entire house to myself.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

ENFJ- Night owl- Late night is the only time when I can truly relax without worry of interruption. Also I love how messed up my mind gets when I stay up late. It makes everything so funny.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Night owl.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

INFP early bird. Not an _early_ early bird, but in general, I feel fresh and awake in the mornings, unsettled and tired at night.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Night owl, I generally go to sleep right before the sun comes up, which makes it really weird when UK posters come on at around 4-5 for me.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been a night owl all my life, to the point that waking up early in the morning is disorienting.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

istp - def a night owl. I love summers because i work all year and take 2 months off during my summer vaca from college. i dont use clocks and often dont even know what day of the week it is, i go to bed when im tired and get up when im rested.


----------



## Vesper (Sep 4, 2012)

ENTP - Night Owl. I get by in mornings by all but mainlining caffeine.


----------



## Riggs (Aug 6, 2012)

Early bird. Once I'm up in the morning, I'm up. It's hard for me to fall back asleep. I also have a lot of trouble sleeping in past noon on any days (I'm usually awake by 10am)


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

INTJ and I am a night owl. I can get early if needed but when possible I prefer to sleep when I am sleepy which results in a weird night regime.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

INTP, Night Owl.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

INTJ Night owl.


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

istp-night owl:ninja:


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm an ENFP creature of the night. I love being awake while everyone else sleeps and sleeping while everyone else is awake. I'm antisocial like that.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

INFJ 5w4. I said neither. I'm not much of a morning person. I get up around 9AM every day for work and I find that kind of hard a lot of the time. And I'm pretty much always in bed by around 11:30 or 12. 

I love sleep and I feel well rested when I get about 10-11 hours. I have no stamina. If I was forced to choose I would probably say "night owl" because I do love staying up late when I manage it, especially when I'm outside of the city.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

early bird here, even when i was unemployed and out of school i rarely awoke after 9:30, and i rarely stayed up much later than 11. Just a total morning person, i'm tired for 20 minutes after getting up but beyond that i'm good to go. Night are nice too just staying up late for no reason is a bad habit to make.


----------



## bluhorizon (Sep 17, 2012)

I like both but I prefer mornings. I wake up early and that's what I like, though the nights are tempting as well. I like a decent amount of sleep.


----------



## suchfluorescent (Sep 5, 2011)

INFJ night-owl. I am horribly nocturnal, and it's difficult for me to fall asleep before 2-3 am most nights. I do enjoy watching the sun come up in the morning, however, but that usually just means that I've stayed up all night rather than woken up early.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

On the internet you're going to find way more night owls than early birds. I'm a night owl, althought I often wish I could be an early bird. Mornings are a gorgeous time of day. If only I could wake up in time to see them...


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

ISFJ night owl. I should stop staying up so late though. You can clearly see it in my face and my mannerisms first thing in the morning and two hours after that.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

INTJ and I am an early bird.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Night owl. I always try to sleep in as much as I can the next day.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I was thinking of doing this topic until I came across your thread. I am not a morning person at all. Growing up my parents were both early birds, talk about sensory overload. :frustrating: It was awful they would open up the curtains in my room & turn on the light to wake me up. They were so loud too they would want to have a full conversation with me with the TV blaring. I'm glad those days are over. I'm not moody but I do need peace & quiet in the mornings & minimal light. I sometimes shower with my eyes closed. I'm on auto pilot til about 11am. I'm an night owl for sure the problem with that is getting up the next day. I get my second wind at about 6pm after work. I'm ready to run errands, clean, wash, etc.


----------



## lins (Sep 22, 2012)

I go both ways xD
I use to be a bartender so I can easily stay up til 6am and still be on top of my game. But during the week I get up at 5am and go for a run before I go to work so I am very flexible. I feel like when you got a healthy body and mind you can totally keep up with every situation.


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow! Quite interesting that most ENFPs are Nite Owls! Hoot Hoot! ;-)


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

def night owl, however I've been working to maintain a schedule waking up at 7am which requires going to sleep by 11 because I'm obsessive about my sleep. night is just so peaceful and an obviously good time to recharge my ISFJness


----------



## bolter1 (May 21, 2012)

INTJ and a definite Night Owl.


----------

